# Basic Questions



## KEJinSC (Dec 14, 2011)

I have a few simple questions that I'm hoping someone can help with.

I've been a dish subscriber for many years and still have 2 very old receivers that I own. The dish that I have is about 6.5 years old and is round with a dual LNB. I'd like to upgrade my main receiver to an HD unit. 

- If I purchase a 222k from a 3rd party company, I assume I just need to call Dish to have it activated. Is this correct?
- Will the 222k work with my current dish or do I need a new dish also?
- Since I'm not currently charged a monthly fee for my main receiver will they try to charge me an access fee for the new one? I'm assuming I get one for free since I only pay the $7 on my secondary unit now.
- If I were to just lease a receiver do they charge the lease fee and the access fee or is there just a single $7 charge? I'd consider upgrading my secondary receiver also if the charge would be the same.

Thanks for your help.
Keith


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

If you maintain your current programming, you can connect the receiver but will probably need a switch (if not already installed) to accomodate the additional receiver. If you want HD programming, which the 222k can utilize, you would need a new dish to handle the 3rd satellite needed for HD.

When purchasing receivers from 3rd party sources, you need to make sure the receiver is not leased or has an outstanding balance on the old account. Either scenario will not allow you to add the receiver to your account. The 222k would become your primary receiver and the other 2 would be $7 a month each. If the receiver is purchased from a retailer, you wont' have this problem.

The monthly charge is the same whether a receiver is leased or purchased. The highest price receiver ($14 for the 222k - duo receiver) would become the main receiver and included with the programming price. The other 2 receivers would incur $7 x 2 = $14 per month. If you have further questions, please let me know. Thanks.



KEJinSC said:


> I have a few simple questions that I'm hoping someone can help with.
> 
> I've been a dish subscriber for many years and still have 2 very old receivers that I own. The dish that I have is about 6.5 years old and is round with a dual LNB. I'd like to upgrade my main receiver to an HD unit.
> 
> ...


----------



## KEJinSC (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks.

I had my models wrong. I meant the 211k.

I would replace my existing single-TV receiver with the 211k. I would also buy the 211k from a company so I expect it will be clear. Still you're saying I would need to have a new dish installed? Is there a way I can look at the disk to verify? Are all round dishes unable to receive HD? 

Thanks again.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2011)

KEJinSC said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I had my models wrong. I meant the 211k.
> 
> ...


You can go the Menu 6-1-1 and then select on Check Switch. On the Installation screen it will show 119 & 110 and a device. The age of your system teels us that you will need to do an upgrade to Western Arc, 119,110, & 129.

The ViP211 is a $7.00 reciever so it will work just like the receivers you have now. If you are replacing an existing one, there will be no change in your monthly bill. If you are adding as an additional, your bill will increase $7.00.

If you would like to PM your account information, I can review your account and see what it would be to upgrade your anyenna and possible leased equipment. Just let me know, thanks.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

What market in SC? Your new dish might need to be for the Eastern Arc (61.5-72.7-77) to get HD locals.

And in case you weren't aware, the 211k (also 211/411) can function as a DVR if you pay the one-time $40 fee to enable the DVR conversion and buy your own USB 2.0 external drive. No monthly fees. http://www.dishuser.org/byodvr.php


----------



## KEJinSC (Dec 14, 2011)

BobaBird said:


> What market in SC? Your new dish might need to be for the Eastern Arc (61.5-72.7-77) to get HD locals.
> 
> And in case you weren't aware, the 211k (also 211/411) can function as a DVR if you pay the one-time $40 fee to enable the DVR conversion and buy your own USB 2.0 external drive. No monthly fees.


I'm in Columbia. And thanks for the DVR info. I wasn't aware of that. It might be useful since I already have a spared WD drive.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Columbia SC's SD locals are on 119, and the whole set is in HD from 61.5.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

As a long time customer, you may very well qualify for a free upgrade to that 211 for a leased receiver.

Leasing a receiver is no more expensive (actually it may be cheaper) than buying , since you also need to change the dish in order to not miss out on 75% of the HD content and probably need the cables replaced, too.

Monthly fees are the same for both leased and owned receivers.


----------



## davejacobson (Mar 14, 2005)

It might be worth checking out just getting a 222k receiver from dish. If you only need 2 tvs 1 HD and 1 SD that would get you down to 1 receiver and save you $$$.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

222K cannot be converted into a DVR.


----------

